# Smoked Marlin recipe anyone?



## old poi dog (Apr 5, 2009)

Aloha,

Someone gave me some marlin today.  Any tips as to how to smoke this fish?   Temp.? time?   I think I'll do a teriyaki type brine.  

thanks in advance....:>)


----------



## rivet (Apr 5, 2009)

My lovely wife says that you shouldn't worry about such things. Just get a large box and some dry ice and overnight that fish to us here in Missouri. We will rub it, smoke it, sauce it and then vaccum seal (whatever MAY be left) and mail it back to you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Serously though, here's a nice sauce that I got the recipe from when I lived in Florida-

2 TSP Olive oil
1 Clove garlic chopped
1 cup OJ
1/2 cup Orange marmalade
2 TSP dijon mustard
1 Tsp tarragon
2 TBSP habanero hot sauce 
1/2 TSP Coarse ground black pepper
1/4 TSP onion powder
Juice of 1 Lime
Optional- add finely minced cilantro


Sautee garlic lightly. Add remaining ingredients and cookover medium heat until thickened. You can mash down with a potato masher or blend until smooth in a food processor- this is optional but it looks better. Serve immediately or refrigerate and spoon on cold shrimp salads.


----------



## old poi dog (Apr 7, 2009)

Hmmm.....my wife loves shrimp salad. I think I'll try making the sauce for us to try.  Thank you :>)


----------



## itat2u (Feb 28, 2012)

just brown suger and salt brine as normal they are usually in fairly big chunks so just nice and slow and keep an eye on it as if you over cook it they will become dry


----------

